# Various Movie Mockups (UPDATE: Tango from "Addams Family Values")



## bennyoschmann (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey guys!

After a little break I decided to warm up my template and programming skills with some mockups from movie scores I adore.

NEW: Addams Family Values - Tango (by Marc Shaiman)

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom - The Mine Car Chase (by John Williams)

The Time Machine - Professor Alexander Hartdegen (by Klaus Badelt)

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban - Secrets of the Castle (by John Williams)

I already posted these two snippets from "Back to the Future" on the CineStrings thread a while ago:

Back to the Future - Montage 1 (by Alan Silvestri)

Back to the Future - Montage 2 (by Alan Silvestri)

Here is a list of the libraries I used in all mockups:

WW: OT Berlin Woodwinds, CS Cinewinds Pro, 8Dioboe
Brass: CS Cinebrass Core & Pro, EW Hollywood Brass Gold
Percussion: CS Cineperc Core
Harp & Celeste: EWQL Symphonic Orchestra Gold
Strings: EW Hollywood Strings Gold, CS Cinestrings
Choir: Soundiron Requiem Light

Feedback is highly appreciated!

Thanks and all the best,
Benny


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Various Movie Mockups (Back to the Future, Harry Potter, The Time Machine)*

Hey Benny,

I enjoyed those BTTF mockups... That's one of the first movie soundtracks I ever paid attention to. I had it on cassette tape and listened with my Walkman. LOL - lots of fond memories!

Thanks for sharing,
Marc


----------



## Steve Martin (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: Various Movie Mockups (Back to the Future, Harry Potter, The Time Machine)*

Ho there Benne,

just listening to these now and they sound really great!

thanks for sharing these with us.

Steve :D


----------



## TGV (Mar 9, 2014)

I didn't try to compare them to the OST, but they sound really good. I thought the woodwinds were a little bit loud sometimes, but that's only when comparing it an acoustic, live performance. For the rest, you've struck a very good balance between all those different libraries, and the performance is also very good. Nice.


----------



## JohnBMears (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: Various Movie Mockups (Back to the Future, Harry Potter, The Time Machine)*

I'm new to this thread so this year old post of yours may be old news to you, but I just had to tell you that I am FULLY amazed by your BTTF mockups! I am an instrumental music teacher and got into samples to made demos of music for educational purposes. Back to the Future was the move score that made me want to major in music and a goal of mine (now that I got a copy of the score from OmniMusicPublishing.com) is to revisit and mock up some cues. Could you give any insight as to your patch use, reverb setup to help me? I'll hire you as my mentor! HA! 

Thanks again for the awesome display of work!


:D


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Various Movie Mockups (Back to the Future, Harry Potter, The Time Machine)*

Nice!!!!!


----------



## bennyoschmann (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: Various Movie Mockups (Back to the Future, Harry Potter, The Time Machine)*

Many thanks, guys! And sorry for the late reply - I totally forgot about this thread.



JohnBMears @ Mon Jan 19 said:


> I'm new to this thread so this year old post of yours may be old news to you, but I just had to tell you that I am FULLY amazed by your BTTF mockups! I am an instrumental music teacher and got into samples to made demos of music for educational purposes. Back to the Future was the move score that made me want to major in music and a goal of mine (now that I got a copy of the score from OmniMusicPublishing.com) is to revisit and mock up some cues. Could you give any insight as to your patch use, reverb setup to help me? I'll hire you as my mentor! HA!
> 
> Thanks again for the awesome display of work!



Thanks! Well, it was over a year ago I did these mockups, so I don't remember every single patch. But I remember that I didn't used a lot of reverb & EQ on the mockups. The sound is pretty much straight out-of-the-box. I think I used a bit of EW Spaces' Burbank Scoring Stage for the reverb tail.

I also remember layering the regular Trumpets from Cinebrass Core with a touch of the Straight Muted Trumpets from Cinebrass Pro to get a bit of extra brightness.

The string runs in the second montage are the pre-recorded, chromatic runs from EW Hollywood Strings Gold.

I'll have a look if I can find the old Cubase files on my harddisk. Maybe I can share the MIDI files with the patch names. Thanks again!


----------



## bennyoschmann (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Various Movie Mockups (Back to the Future, Harry Potter, The Time Machine)*

Hey guys,

a little update here: I had some space between two projects and did another little mockup. I wanted to do something ultra-complex and challenging and chose the "*The Mine Car Chase*" from "*Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom*" by John Williams. This is probably one of my favourite Williams action cues and I imagine it must be hell to play for an orchestra.

Well, it was also a big challenge to mockup this and to get all the articulations right. The first minute is already done and can be found here:

The Mine Car Chase from "Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom"


----------



## JW (Jan 27, 2015)

Wow!! The mockup of the Indiana Jones scene is TERRIFIC!! Great job!


----------



## Mahlon (Jan 27, 2015)

Amazing.


----------



## JohnBMears (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you so much! Excellent Work!


----------



## JohnBMears (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks again for sharing! Any luck finding those cubase or MIDI files? Keep up the great work!


----------



## Will Armitage (Feb 20, 2015)

Your music, whether it's your original scores or mockups of cues, is very, very impressive. Excellent work.


----------



## bennyoschmann (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey guys,

thanks for the nice feedback and sorry for the late reply.

I finally found the two "Back to the Future" midis on an old harddisk. Here you go:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/137j7y5goroz2 ... s.zip?dl=0

Please feel free to play around, recreate and improve the mockups with your own libraries.

Because I received quite a few inquiries about tutorials: I'm still thinking about how I will do that, but I will certainly share some programming tips and tricks, so check this thread again from time to time


----------



## JohnBMears (Mar 27, 2015)

YOU= THE MAN!

Hoping to check back soon for some more pearls of wisdom!


JOHN


----------



## gdugan (Mar 27, 2015)

These sound amazing! Thanks for posting them.

-Gary


----------



## JohnBMears (Mar 12, 2017)

bennyoschmann said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> thanks for the nice feedback and sorry for the late reply.
> 
> ...



Hey Benny! Are you still considering doing some tips/tricks videos?


----------



## Maestro1972 (Mar 12, 2017)

I am so impressed. I know that balance and orchestration reign supreme, but my question has to do with the sound stage. How did you get that separation and clarity in the different instruments yet make them all blend together to sound as they are truly on stage playing in an orchestra? certain types of mics? reduction of stereo width? That was wonderful!


----------



## Steve Martin (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Benny,

just listened to the Mine car chase, very amazing sound. Actually, quite difficult to hear that it was samples here. Unbelievable. What libraries were you using? Very curious to know. Thanks, Steve


----------



## Steve Martin (Mar 13, 2017)

Sorry, Benny, looking back on the replies, you have identified the libraries used in your first part of the thread. My apologies. Have to still say, was blown away by the realism in the mine shaft one. Just going to listen to the other mockups now. Thanks for sharing.

Steve


----------



## bennyoschmann (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks a lot for the nice comments, guys!



JohnBMears said:


> Hey Benny! Are you still considering doing some tips/tricks videos?



Yes, I do, but I didn't have the time yet, sorry. It's definitely on my list and I will try to flesh out a concept for the video series as soon as possible.



Maestro1972 said:


> I am so impressed. I know that balance and orchestration reign supreme, but my question has to do with the sound stage. How did you get that separation and clarity in the different instruments yet make them all blend together to sound as they are truly on stage playing in an orchestra? certain types of mics? reduction of stereo width? That was wonderful!



Thanks! The separation is mostly achieved with VirtualSoundStage 2 and some additional panning, while the clarity is achieved through careful midi programming, especially in terms articulation and balance.

Concerning blending the different libraries: Since I used mostly semi-dry samples, recorded in a studio environment (CineSamples Cine-series, EW Hollywood-series) this is not really an issue. I think, VSS2 helps again here a bit and as soon as you apply a nice reverb tail at the end, it doesn't feel like individual libraries anymore. But actually a lot of the blending happens already in the midi programming.



Steve Martin said:


> Hi Benny,
> 
> just listened to the Mine car chase, very amazing sound. Actually, quite difficult to hear that it was samples here. Unbelievable. What libraries were you using? Very curious to know. Thanks, Steve



Thanks, Steve! I probably used some other librabries as well on this particular mockup, but I would have to look that up - it's been over two years, since I did this mockup


----------



## Steve Martin (Mar 29, 2017)

bennyoschmann said:


> Thanks a lot for the nice comments, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi There Benny,
no problem - don't worry about looking the libraries up, I think I remember on another thread you put the libraries you used on a recent mockup you just shared, so that's plenty of info in that one I recall. Thanks again, Steve


----------



## Kejero (Mar 30, 2017)

Impressive work!
Is your website down? (http://benny-oschmann.de/)


----------



## bennyoschmann (Mar 30, 2017)

Kejero said:


> Impressive work!
> Is your website down? (http://benny-oschmann.de/)



Thanks for the hint, Kejero!
*
EDIT: It took me a while to figure out, why the website was down, but finally it is working again.*


----------



## Steve Martin (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi Benny,

love your website and scores - they're amazing! Thanks so much for sharing your materials. Very kind of you to do so


----------



## bennyoschmann (Apr 2, 2017)

Steve Martin said:


> Hi Benny,
> 
> love your website and scores - they're amazing! Thanks so much for sharing your materials. Very kind of you to do so



Thanks, I really appreciate your nice comments, Steve


----------



## Steve Martin (Apr 2, 2017)

bennyoschmann said:


> Thanks, I really appreciate your nice comments, Steve


no problem, you deserve the good comments


----------



## Karma (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm not very close at all to Benny's mock-up ability, however I recently spent some time mocking up "Princess Ivo" and thought I would share it here.
Thanks again for making your scores available Benny! I learned a great deal from mocking this up.


----------



## Steve Martin (Jul 15, 2017)

Karma said:


> I'm not very close at all to Benny's mock-up ability, however I recently spent some time mocking up "Princess Ivo" and thought I would share it here.
> Thanks again for making your scores available Benny! I learned a great deal from mocking this up.



I have to say it's a really great mockup. Very expressive. Well done! May I ask what the string library and other libraries you are using are? I think you have done a beautiful Job here. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Karma (Jul 15, 2017)

Steve Martin said:


> I have to say it's a really great mockup. Very expressive. Well done! May I ask what the string library and other libraries you are using are? I think you have done a beautiful Job here. Thank you for sharing this.


Thanks very much Steve! I think a lot of it is down to Benny's great writing & orchestration. As for the libraries I'm using: Cinematic Studio Strings, Berlin Woodwinds & Spitfire Symphonic Brass mainly


----------



## Steve Martin (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks for letting me know the details. Yes, Benny is an amazing orchestrator and composer. He has a great gift for writing very expressive melody and harmony. We're certainly lucky to have him on the forum. You've done an amazing job on your mockup of his music


----------



## BenG (Jul 15, 2017)

I love Benny's music as well and have listened to this piece many times. You did a great job with the mockup!


----------



## wbacer (Jul 16, 2017)

That was amazing, great work.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 16, 2017)

Impressive mock up programming and top notch mix. Congrats!


----------



## bennyoschmann (Jul 23, 2017)

Karma said:


> I'm not very close at all to Benny's mock-up ability, however I recently spent some time mocking up "Princess Ivo" and thought I would share it here.
> Thanks again for making your scores available Benny! I learned a great deal from mocking this up.



How did I miss this? Really great mockup, @Karma! Well balanced through all sections, expressive programming and very faithful to the original recording. Well done, this is not an easy piece to mockup!

Thanks for kind words everybody! I'm glad that you're enjoying my music and the score sheets


----------



## Karma (Jul 23, 2017)

bennyoschmann said:


> How did I miss this? Really great mockup, @Karma! Well balanced through all sections, expressive programming and very faithful to the original recording. Well done, this is not an easy piece to mockup!
> 
> Thanks for kind words everybody! I'm glad that you're enjoying my music and the score sheets


Thank you very much Benny! You don't happen to have the score to "The Wedding Proposal" lying around do you? I'd love to give that one a shot at mocking up too... It's very 'Gone with the Wind'


----------



## bennyoschmann (Apr 5, 2018)

I recently found time between two projects to challenge myself with a new mockup. This time I chose the Tango from "Addams Family Values" (1993) by the brilliant Marc Shaiman. I had access to the (handwritten) score, but I didn't listen a single time to the original recording until the mockup was finished. Instead I balanced the mockup just from my memory and the score, which was a great learning experience.

Tango from "Addams Family Values" (by Marc Shaiman)


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Apr 5, 2018)

Very nice work! I am in awe. I have been working with EW HO Gold, Chris Hein Solo Strings and VSL winds (so everything dry or not that wet - I guess the option to buy the Gold + version of HO would be nice) and VSS2 myself. So somewhat close to your setup. Not coming close to such a brilliant result but working hard and enjoying myself quite a bit. May I ask which reverb(s) you use (although I appreciate much of the quality of this all comes from your work and not from software)?


----------



## Steve Martin (Apr 5, 2018)

Sounds amazing Benny! The string runs in here sound so good - may I ask what library you are using for the violins and/or the runs?
thanks for sharing! You're mock ups always encourage me that you can do wonderful things with digital instruments.

 Steve


----------



## bennyoschmann (Apr 5, 2018)

Shredoverdrive said:


> Very nice work! I am in awe. I have been working with EW HO Gold, Chris Hein Solo Strings and VSL winds (so everything dry or not that wet - I guess the option to buy the Gold + version of HO would be nice) and VSS2 myself. So somewhat close to your setup. Not coming close to such a brilliant result but working hard and enjoying myself quite a bit. May I ask which reverb(s) you use (although I appreciate much of the quality of this all comes from your work and not from software)?


Thanks a lot, much appreciated! Regarding reverb, the setup couldn't be simpler: I used the library presets of VSS2 for the ERs and added a very subtle tail with Spaces (Burbank Scoring Stage), that's all! The rest is all in the programming.



Steve Martin said:


> Sounds amazing Benny! The string runs in here sound so good - may I ask what library you are using for the violins and/or the runs?
> thanks for sharing! You're mock ups always encourage me that you can do wonderful things with digital instruments.
> 
> Steve



Many thanks, Steve, much appreciated! The strings runs are a combination of many different libraries. I have to look it up, but I think I layered the "1st Violins Staccato Slur Runs" from EW Hollywood Strings, the playable runs patch from OT Symphonic Sphere and whenever it fit the scale I also added the prerecorded runs from CS CineStrings. Sometimes, when the runs should be more detaché, I also added an additional staccato or spiccato patch. It takes some time and experimentation to find the sweetspot between definition and blur, but when you balanced it right, it works great.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Apr 5, 2018)

bennyoschmann said:


> Thanks a lot, much appreciated! Regarding reverb, the setup couldn't be simpler: I used the library presets of VSS2 for the ERs and added a very subtle tail with Spaces (Burbank Scoring Stage), that's all! The rest is all in the programming.


Well, thanks for the answer. I have the lite version of VSS2. I use it mainly as a placer / panner. I will install the demo again and try the full version presets. And keep on practicing, obviously.


----------



## Steve Martin (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi Benny,

thanks for your reply and the info. Much appreciated. Steve


----------



## Steve Martin (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi Benny,

thanks for your reply and the info. Much appreciated. Steve


----------



## Karma (Apr 15, 2018)

Benny forever a wizard!


----------



## patrick76 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hats off to you sir! What a great score. 

I wish OMNI would do this score because the handwritten version is pretty tough to read (at least for me). Thanks for posting. Brilliant work from Shaiman.


----------

